

'Negatively strange' antihypermatter made out of gold - yread
http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/abstract/science.1183980

======
jackdawjack
title is misleading, the gold nucleii collide to create the a quark-gluon-
plasma (probably) which eventually cools and condenses to create these new
particles which are made from regular old quarks and gluons like every other
baryonic particle.

Rather than somehow magically creating a new form of matter from gold.

I guess the exciting part is that they contain a hyperon which is a baryon
with one strange quark in it, in this case it looks like a lambda-bar which is
gonna be made from anti up, down and strange quarks. Well that and you've
managed to bind three of these anti-particles into an anti-Helium or anti-
Hydrogen isotope

~~~
sp332
Right on! Here's a bit more explanation from Ars Technica:
[http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/03/strange-
antipart...](http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/03/strange-
antiparticles-pop-out-of-rhics-quark-gluon-plasma.ars)

------
FlorinAndrei
"negatively strange"

Is that, like, "boring", "commonplace", "average" matter?

------
pavel_lishin
I think they just won Buzzword Bingo for the month.

------
onoj
could it mean that some of the galaxies we see are entirely anti-matter
galaxies? Woooo.

